# hébergeur gratuit de podcast



## greg2 (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait récemment une recherche sur ce sujet mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Connaissez-vous un hébergeur gratuit pour un podcast (à faible diffusion)?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Namida (2 Mai 2007)

Au hasard, Podemus.


----------



## greg2 (3 Mai 2007)

Merci!


----------



## privaloops (11 Septembre 2007)

Sinon il y a universpodcast qui vient d'ouvrir, ca a l'air pas mal aussi


----------



## greg2 (13 Mai 2008)

Merci pour cette info. Du coup, je fais remonter le fil. 
Je vais aller voir.
J'ai l'impression que ces offres , même avec peu de bande passante, ne sont pas nombreuses.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

NeoPodcasts permet désormais un podcast 100% gratuit sans limitation de durée, de fichiers, car le principe est de pointer vers des fichiers hébergés ailleurs (comme sur les pages persos de ton FAI. Chez Free, c'est 10 Go, donc déjà de quoi voir venir)


----------



## privaloops (31 Août 2010)

Depuis quelques temps Universpodcast propose aussi un hébergement gratuit : 150 MO et également la possibilité d'héberger ses médias sur un free ou autre. J'ajoute qu'il y a l'import soundcloud et des tas d'autres trucs intéressants.

A+


----------



## Stonehenge (14 Septembre 2010)

lol privaloops on a compris que t'étais d'universpodcast et que tu cherchais juste à te placer sur la page (2 posts à 3 ans d'intervalle qui vantent juste le même site, c'est un peu tricard)

Pour avoir testé un peu plusieurs services, je dirais qu'universpodcast c'est moyen, j'aime pas l'interface, et en matière d'hébergement gratuit, 150mo c'est juste une blague, ça sert à rien (à part avoir un argument commercial de gratuité...)
En termes de gratuité autant aller chez neopodcasts où tu héberges juste des fichiers ailleurs (ftp free par exemple), là au moins t'es pas bridé.

Après j'ajouterais juste qu'un service gratuit c'est jamais top, vaut mieux payer et avoir un vrai service de qualité, je suis actuellement chez Djpod, le *meilleur hébergeur de podcast * que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à présent après avoir testé plusieurs services (dont pas mal de trucs à l'étranger), les offres sont pas chères du tout et au moins le service de qualité avec une interface sympa (même si y'a un peu trop de rose à mon gout lol)

Voilà @+++ !


----------



## privaloops (21 Mars 2011)

Bah oui mais le post est pas hors sujet.


----------

